# Major expansion



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Planning a major expansion.
My existing shelf layout was designed with the main headed towards the door to my small room.

Planning some type of turnaround/turntable, roundhouse.
The main leads to the turntable are going to be 20"-22" curves then through #6 Peco turnouts. 

Then I realized if I used 15"R section, I could add a third lead track.

Here is my mockup using a Atlas snap switch. I ran all my favorite locos through frontwards backwards and in both directions without derailing.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That will look nice, good luck with it.
Will add some interesting operations.

Magic


----------

